# Suggestion: rename this subforum "Many D&D"



## CapnZapp (Yesterday at 2:20 PM)

It's evident by now that "One D&D" will go down in history as the *exact opposite* of one game to unite us all. 

Just to mention a single example: Kobold Press announcing they will develop their own D&D-like competitor game:


			https://twitter.com/blackflagrpg
		


So why not take the opportunity to create an ENWorld subforum where every post-OGL game can be discussed. Because that's already what's happening.

This subforum was created to exclusively discuss the next edition of WotC D&D. Allow me to humbly submit that's just not interesting or in ENWorld's interest, going forward.

Thank you.


----------



## Aurel Guthrie (Yesterday at 3:35 PM)

Isn't that what TTRPGs General is for? Besides when the next UAs come out, OneD&D activity will increase again


----------



## Umbran (Yesterday at 4:23 PM)

CapnZapp said:


> So why not take the opportunity to create an ENWorld subforum where every post-OGL game can be discussed. Because that's already what's happening.




Public opinion aside, i expect Morrus will wait to see what actually comes in terms of licenses before making any structural changes to the site.



CapnZapp said:


> Allow me to humbly submit that's just not interesting or in ENWorld's interest, going forward.




We generally watch what people post about, and follow that as a guideline, rather than take individual assertions about what should be.

And, moved the thread to Meta, because that's what Meta is for.


----------

